# Greetings from France



## giovanni67500 (May 6, 2021)

Hello to all  
I am a happy owner of an audi tt mk2 3.2 s-tronic from 2007
I live in France and I'm happy to have found this excellent forum 
English is not my mother tongue but I promise you that I will do my best to make as few mistakes as possible to prevent you from eyes bliding


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

